# 87 300zx fuel problem?



## Gleno (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry if this is a repost but I couldn’t find anything that I thought would satisfy my inquiry.
Ok we just bought an 87 300zx off ebay and it was in Chicago we went and got it on Saturday morning and we were in the middle of Ohio we stopped at a rest station and then when we got back to the car it wouldn’t start but it would try to turn over. So we called AAA and then the 1st guy came and tried to get it started he sprayed some Ether I believe it was into an air intake thing and it was almost starting the battery had a charge, it was full of gas, what we are assuming that its a fuel problem. So we towed it to a Firestone Car place in Sandusky Ohio called them 9:00 this morning and they said they would look at it then we call them back at 11 then they say oh we wont get to it till Monday the least they could do was tell us that before so we could rent a car and get home. Anyway we are sure it’s a fuel problem I think its something with the fuel line, fuel pump, fuel filter. So what do you think is wrong with it, can firestone fix it (we took it to firestone because there was no Nissan or anything else around) and how much do you think it might cost to get it repaired?
Thank you.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

go push it away from firestone as fast as you can !!! i had a little problem with my brakes making noise and i took it to them and they wanted to replace everything. had the bill up to $800.00 i didnt let them do anything and the problem was just something rubbing on the rotor, it went away by itself. firestone will rob you blind dude. you pay higher than dealership prices there.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

^^ 2nd that, stay away from Firestone. 

Does sound like a fuel problem. Filter or pump. Do you hear the pump hum when you turn the ignition on?


----------



## Gleno (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, it’s to late now. I think. I forgot what they said was messed up I think it was some type of fuel bracket or mount came lose or something along those lines. They did this thing where they looked at the fuel injectors they dropped the fuel tank cleaned that out and they claim it was full of crap, blew the lines amongst other things and they were corroded and they cleaned that all up. But once we get it back home we shall be taking it to Nissan or a place that specializes in old cars like this.


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

i seem to have run into a problem the same as you, i tried to start my car this afternoon, and it turns over but doesnt start. battery has a good charge, lots of gas, and i do hear the hum of the fuel pump... i was thinking it was the ingition coil possibly? but the odd thing is, i was just checking fuses for the fuel pump, and other ignition fuses, and after finding them all to be fine i tried to start the car just for kicks, and it started up immediately, so i let it run for 5minutes or so and went inside. i came back outside and sat in my driver seat and the car died, now its doing the same thing... someone help me out please??? is it possible i could have some really dirty spark plugs or is the ignition coil or what??thanks in advance


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

Cosmo287 said:


> i seem to have run into a problem the same as you, i tried to start my car this afternoon, and it turns over but doesnt start. battery has a good charge, lots of gas, and i do hear the hum of the fuel pump... i was thinking it was the ingition coil possibly? but the odd thing is, i was just checking fuses for the fuel pump, and other ignition fuses, and after finding them all to be fine i tried to start the car just for kicks, and it started up immediately, so i let it run for 5minutes or so and went inside. i came back outside and sat in my driver seat and the car died, now its doing the same thing... someone help me out please??? is it possible i could have some really dirty spark plugs or is the ignition coil or what??thanks in advance


check ur timing, pull ur plugs and check em...might be time to replace em...along with wires possibly...check cap and rotor....

when the car is running, does it idle rough or fine??? Does it have problems only when it warms up??


----------



## Cosmo287 (Aug 12, 2005)

84Zman said:


> check ur timing, pull ur plugs and check em...might be time to replace em...along with wires possibly...check cap and rotor....
> 
> when the car is running, does it idle rough or fine??? Does it have problems only when it warms up??


Alright, i changed my plugs to NGK iridiums, and im ording some NGK wires, i havnet had the time to check the timing or the cap and rotor... but the plugs themselves were'nt the problem still not starting up... When it was running, it ran great. i dont understand why it would start up without problems just out of nowhere its really frustrating me haha. but tommorow i will be home from work again (messed my back up) and i will check out the timing and hopefully find the problem. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## 84Zman (Jan 14, 2006)

Cosmo287 said:


> Alright, i changed my plugs to NGK iridiums, and im ording some NGK wires, i havnet had the time to check the timing or the cap and rotor... but the plugs themselves were'nt the problem still not starting up... When it was running, it ran great. i dont understand why it would start up without problems just out of nowhere its really frustrating me haha. but tommorow i will be home from work again (messed my back up) and i will check out the timing and hopefully find the problem. Thanks for the feedback



buy a pressure gauge that can go up to over 35psi and check ur fuel pressure...sounds like u might have a problem there....or maybe even ur fuel pump is takin a crap


----------



## nissanbri (Sep 2, 2005)

dont take it to nissan they suck i brought my car in for a check up after i bougth it and they said it needed $2,000 of work done i did not buy that crap and took it to a shop wich specializes in sports cars and they did basically the same stuff and tunned it up for $500


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

nissanbri said:


> dont take it to nissan they suck i brought my car in for a check up after i bougth it and they said it needed $2,000 of work done i did not buy that crap and took it to a shop wich specializes in sports cars and they did basically the same stuff and tunned it up for $500


because of this well-written and persuasive testimonial i will never go to a nissan dealership.......ever


----------

